# FINALLY finished!



## sbwertz (Feb 25, 2014)

After two years, my cabinet wall is finally finished.  Due to health problems and an unbelievably hot summer, it took a long time, but it was worth it. When we converted the carport to a workshop, we had to take out the 8 foot window in one end of the kitchen.  That left me with a 12 foot EMPTY wall just crying for cabinets.


----------



## gimpy (Feb 25, 2014)

really nice, can never have to much cabinet space


----------



## bkersten (Feb 25, 2014)

Surely you don't put CA, presses, blanks,clamps, and things away after you're done with each work session like that do you? :smile-big: Seems like it would be too hard to get into it again trying to find it all.  BTW-nice setup.


----------



## plantman (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks great !! A place for everything, and everything close by somewhere. It's so much easier to work if you don't have to spend half of your time looking for something that you put in a place so you would know where it is the next time you need it. Been there, still do it.   Jim  S


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 25, 2014)

Are those cabinets in the kitchen or shop?  Pretty fancy backsplash and countertop for the shop.

Ed


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 25, 2014)

parklandturner said:


> Are those cabinets in the kitchen or shop?  Pretty fancy backsplash and countertop for the shop.
> 
> Ed



Those are kitchen cabinets LOL.  The shop cabinets are basically the same but are birch.  There are hanging cabinets on three walls in the shop.


----------



## Russknan (Feb 25, 2014)

Very, very nice, Sharon! Two things, though. First, I didn't see any turquoise inlays in the cabinets.  Secondly, now that you have more time, why not come to NY and do some for me? Congrats! Russ


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Congrats on the completed accomplishment.  Looks very nice.

Ray


----------



## walshjp17 (Feb 25, 2014)

It's nice to have free time now to do whatever you want to instead of what you have to.

Nice cabinets.


----------



## PWL (Feb 25, 2014)

Really nice Sharon. Congrats.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice Sharon! That is exactly what I need.:redface:


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 26, 2014)

What I like best about them is that all except the wall cabinets and broom closet have full extension roll out drawers instead of shelves.  Above the broom closet on the right is a cabinet with a rack for vertical storage of cookie sheets, broiler pans, cooling racks, muffin tins...even my electric griddle.  I'm in heaven!


----------



## Fishinbo (Mar 3, 2014)

Excellent job on those fantastic cabinets. Lots of storage, each stuff has its place for better organization in the kitchen. A great project to be proud of. Congratulations!


----------



## Wood Butcher (Mar 3, 2014)

Nicely done Sharon.  I am particularly impressed with your book match grain pattern.  
WB


----------



## Mintman (Mar 4, 2014)

Beautiful cabinets, very nicely done!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 5, 2014)

Very nice. Is that a CA finish? :biggrin:


----------

